# Why are Protein Blends BETTER than Just Whey Protein



## trodizzle (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been using my own Casein and Whey blends for quite a bit of time now and I'm a huge fan.

In this video there's a pretty good explanation of protein science even if you aren't into his products for whatever reason.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 18, 2014)

shakes have there place but I got much better gains when i do all whole foods.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 18, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> shakes have there place but I got much better gains when i do all whole foods.



I completely agree. Supplements are exactly that.


----------



## bvs (Jul 18, 2014)

I think blends are better becuase all of the different digestion times overlap. Kind of like the different esters in sustanon


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 18, 2014)

I think there is actually some conflicting science on the blends. From my understanding, the body tends to react more overall to a sudden burst of things rather than a slow and gradual things. I'll see if I can dig up any studies to support either side. 

-babyhulk


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2014)

Blends can be better bc you get a better profile of amino acids.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 18, 2014)

bvs said:


> I think blends are better becuase all of the different digestion times overlap. Kind of like the different esters in sustanon



This is one big thing for me. That casein is no joke for hunger control. I notice huge differences over whey only.

Also, I like the flavor variety. I us a vanilla casein most of the time then mix in my various whey's (1 serving of each) when I mix up a shake or sludge. That really helps keep the flavor from getting old.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2014)

This is why I love usp labs oxyelite protein. It's actually filling.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 18, 2014)

Better profile? I guess you could argue that but the main factor in protein's ability to stimulate an anabolic response stems from leucine. Moreover, that response becomes blunted after around 2 hours of all of those aminos in the blood regardless of how much protein you consume. That's where the 30-40 grams at once thing came from. Your body will digest every molecule of protein you put in it assuming its bioavailability is sufficient, but only a certain amount will be anabolic which is largely time dependent. Therefore, I would argue a faster digesting whey protein "pulsed" at multiple times through out the day in between meals. This will keep that anabolic window active for the longest time overall, but will not blunt it assuming timing is done right. 

-babyhulk


----------

